# zoloft stopped working :(



## littleblackdress (Sep 1, 2012)

hi people, I need your advice. I've been on Zoloft 50 mg for about a month, and through that time my life changed for better - I had more energy, got relaxed and joyful. And all of a sudden, two days ago, for no reason, it STOPPED working. I got depressed, anxious or feel like a zombie (it depends on time of the day). Does it mean, that I'll have to up my dose? and after another month, I'll have to do it again?  What do you think?


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you been taking any drugs during that time?
I would stick it out. SSRI' generally take 8 weeks or so to fully work.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

littleblackdress said:


> hi people, I need your advice. I've been on Zoloft 50 mg for about a month, and through that time my life changed for better - I had more energy, got relaxed and joyful. And all of a sudden, two days ago, for no reason, it STOPPED working. I got depressed, anxious or feel like a zombie (it depends on time of the day). Does it mean, that I'll have to up my dose? and after another month, I'll have to do it again?  What do you think?


The reason ssris take so long to work is not a good thing. IMHO they are poison to your health and mind. Try herbals? There's PLENTY of them available, even natural SSRI's like Kanna


----------



## littleblackdress (Sep 1, 2012)

Porterdog said:


> Have you been taking any drugs during that time?
> I would stick it out. SSRI' generally take 8 weeks or so to fully work.


i haven't been taking any other drugs, except alprazolam, but it was when the crisis came 2 days ago. I know it takes quite a long time for SSRI's to fully work, but I've felt the improvement almost immediately, and suddenly ...it faded away, that's why I'm worried


----------



## littleblackdress (Sep 1, 2012)

SomniferumPapi said:


> The reason ssris take so long to work is not a good thing. IMHO they are poison to your health and mind. Try herbals? There's PLENTY of them available, even natural SSRI's like Kanna


maybe one day I'll try  but now I challenge chemicals


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

littleblackdress said:


> i haven't been taking any other drugs, except alprazolam, but it was when the crisis came 2 days ago. I know it takes quite a long time for SSRI's to fully work, but I've felt the improvement almost immediately, and suddenly ...it faded away, that's why I'm worried


Sounds like hypomania to me, SSRI's do it to me too. Generally means you may have bipolar. Maybe try a mood stabilizer as an add-on?


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

littleblackdress said:


> maybe one day I'll try  but now I challenge chemicals


No shame in that  , I just like to spread the information that there is SO MUCH chemicals, herbs, plants that people dont know about, but do what you want. its your right


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

SomniferumPapi said:


> The reason ssris take so long to work is not a good thing. IMHO they are poison to your health and mind. Try herbals? There's PLENTY of them available, even natural SSRI's like Kanna


Got any evidence that they are a poison? They aren't, they just dont work that well.
Herbals dont work. I've tried most of them in large doses and none of them had any effect.


----------



## littleblackdress (Sep 1, 2012)

SomniferumPapi said:


> No shame in that  , I just like to spread the information that there is SO MUCH chemicals, herbs, plants that people dont know about, but do what you want. its your right


do herbs help you?


----------



## littleblackdress (Sep 1, 2012)

Porterdog said:


> Sounds like hypomania to me, SSRI's do it to me too. Generally means you may have bipolar. Maybe try a mood stabilizer as an add-on?


in this moment I'm able to put up with it, but if it will last longer - I'm gonna talk to my doc. But I'm afraid I'll have to up the dose to 75 mgs. 
Thank you for reply though!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a good question for your doctor. I suspect you got a big serotonin boost after first taking the drug and now your body has adjusted. You may need a bigger dose. I take 100 mgs daily and it works pretty well for me. I have good days and bad days but my doc says as long as the good days out number the bad it's doing it's job. It won't cure your depression/anxiety but it will make it much less severe over time.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

Porterdog said:


> Got any evidence that they are a poison? They aren't, they just dont work that well.
> Herbals dont work. I've tried most of them in large doses and none of them had any effect.


A little biased arent you? Do you have any evidence they they ARENT poison? Just by reading up on their side effects will give anyone a clue. Herbals DO work, but there is just a few reasons that might be for you, I would also think that you might lessen their effecy by "be-littling" them.

Taking "large-doses" of herbs is not a good idea especially if its st johns wort. Im interested to hear more about what you tried. And also, prescription drugs are going to be STRONGER thats a fact for most things but if you need THAT MUCH of a push, then maybe you should think of therapy so long term drug use isnt an option? If you havent already...

P.s. im not trying to offend you, i dont know anything about you, which is why if you want, you can add the missing info about yourself



littleblackdress said:


> do herbs help you?


Honestly, yes. There is certain herbs I will back up with my word. And the thing is I've been researching things for a while now with plenty of first hand experiences. Just a few examples of what have effects. Katom, is the best option i would tell anyone to use because its pretty strong in that it can make someone with depression, do a 180 degree turn to happy. Kava is also relaxing, kanna is a good antidepressant and it actually has SSRI effects


----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)

SomniferumPapi said:


> A little biased arent you? Do you have any evidence they they ARENT poison? Just by reading up on their side effects will give anyone a clue. Herbals DO work, but there is just a few reasons that might be for you, I would also think that you might lessen their effecy by "be-littling" them.
> 
> Taking "large-doses" of herbs is not a good idea especially if its st johns wort. Im interested to hear more about what you tried. And also, prescription drugs are going to be STRONGER thats a fact for most things but if you need THAT MUCH of a push, then maybe you should think of therapy so long term drug use isnt an option? If you havent already...
> 
> ...


I used to be very anti-pharamceuticals for myself personally. but I think saying that all ssri's are poison without any definitive proof (you have the burden of proof in this instance) is a bit fallacious :/ and destructive to say here. meds can and do help people. not all, but some.

I went on medication as a last resort (I am extremely healthy and have tried the herbs you've mentioned as well as many others). It has not personally helped me yet but I still have hope.this is not a testament that they do work (for me personally). But I know many people who cannot function without them (including my father, who is schizoaffective..and would be dead from suicide or would have killed someone else by now without medication, he is absolutely insane without meds). I think it is a very individual thing. I think it's absolutely wonderful herbs work for you but they're not going to be enough for some people.

anyway: littleblackdress--- you should keep me updated! I have been on zoloft as long as you have, I personally had an awful reaction to it during the adjustment period but that has worn off and now I feel somewhat similar to how I was before...however, my doctor said to give it a few more weeks...what dosage are you on?


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

spindlehollows said:


> I used to be very anti-pharamceuticals for myself personally. but I think saying that all ssri's are poison without any definitive proof (you have the burden of proof in this instance) is a bit fallacious :/ and destructive to say here. meds can and do help people. not all, but some.
> 
> I went on medication as a last resort (I am extremely healthy and have tried the herbs you've mentioned as well as many others). It has not personally helped me yet but I still have hope.this is not a testament that they do work (for me personally). But I know many people who cannot function without them (including my father, who is schizoaffective..and would be dead from suicide or would have killed someone else by now without medication, he is absolutely insane without meds). I think it is a very individual thing. I think it's absolutely wonderful herbs work for you but they're not going to be enough for some people.
> 
> anyway: littleblackdress--- you should keep me updated! I have been on zoloft as long as you have, I personally had an awful reaction to it during the adjustment period but that has worn off and now I feel somewhat similar to how I was before...however, my doctor said to give it a few more weeks...what dosage are you on?


Im not anti-pharmaceutical, I like alot of them, I was being very specific when i said SSRIs and in any form, I didnt mean to say SSRIs are poison like to say they are basically Cyanide derivatives or something. In fact, I dont remember saying it was a fact and i CLEARLY remember saying it was in my honest opinion . Like with everything, there is always exceptions, I dont think i made a definite claim saying otherwise, but i can understand about your father. Thats an extreme case and does lots of good to be on meds. It IS a very individual thing but Im still curious as to what herbs you tried.

I would be interested to find out you tried kratom and didnt like it or got no effects? Just curious to learn thats all. I think things like valerian root compared to benzos are a joke, like with other herbals. Theres only certain things that can even be considered "legal highs" that are actually noticeable and im not talking about cannabinoids, i heard awful things about those.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

SomniferumPapi said:


> A little biased arent you? Do you have any evidence they they ARENT poison?


I'm sorry but that logic is completely and utterly flawed. The onus is on you to prove something is faulty. Not to assume that everything is faulty and must be proven effective.

That style of thinking would have kept us in the dark ages of psychiatry.

Im not saying drugs are without side effects. Some more serious than others, but as someone who has been greatly helped with the right medications from different classes (Valium, Zoloft, Olanzapine) I feel the need to speak up for the sake of balance.


----------



## Queen2 (Mar 8, 2013)

SomniferumPapi said:


> No shame in that  , I just like to spread the information that there is SO MUCH chemicals, herbs, plants that people dont know about, but do what you want. its your right


What do you find works best for you? I've just started looking into more natural remedies because I've been upped and upped and upped again and now I'm at 200mg Zoloft


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> I'm sorry but that logic is completely and utterly flawed. The onus is on you to prove something is faulty. Not to assume that everything is faulty and must be proven effective.
> 
> That style of thinking would have kept us in the dark ages of psychiatry.
> 
> Im not saying drugs are without side effects. Some more serious than others, but as someone who has been greatly helped with the right medications from different classes (Valium, Zoloft, Olanzapine) I feel the need to speak up for the sake of balance.


Well do you mind telling me what your replying to? If you say your replying to me being against all pharmaceuticals, then i would say that i never said that. My point wasnt to prove SSRIs were poison, i said "IMHO", if you know what that means. I know people are helped by alot of these meds but I was simply stating there is better alternatives and sometimes people just go for the big guns right away.

regardless, its great that you replied for the sake of balance, and not being biased. Once again, I am not against pharmaceuticals in general. I love benzos, opiates, tramadol, even wellbutrin if i had to pick an antidepressant and other varied drugs also


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

SomniferumPapi said:


> Well do you mind telling me what your replying to?


Yeah I understand. Everyone's perception of how things affect them is different. I just don't know of anyone except for certain crackpots that say SSRI'S ARE POISON (often without the slightest wif of evidence).

I didn't mean to sound condescending, as I also tried herbal remedies prior to meds. Its important that people get the right treatment (both in efficacy and strength) that pertains to their symptoms. For some its herbal, others its meds


----------



## ahhsmurf (Mar 7, 2013)

It won't cure your depression/anxiety but it will make it much less severe over time.


----------



## jackbarrett (Oct 15, 2012)

Honey I can tell you I was on Zoloft. It changed my life, yes. It was very good but I started be manic after the 10th day and said inappropriate things and made stuff that I usually wouldn't. Then suddenly it stopped working. I then realized it was manic episode and zoloft caused it. Really helped me but stopped work after 2-3 months.


----------



## luchiss (May 13, 2011)

im on zoloft and i think it stopped working too


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

littleblackdress said:


> hi people, I need your advice. I've been on Zoloft 50 mg for about a month, and through that time my life changed for better - I had more energy, got relaxed and joyful. And all of a sudden, two days ago, for no reason, it STOPPED working. I got depressed, anxious or feel like a zombie (it depends on time of the day). Does it mean, that I'll have to up my dose? and after another month, I'll have to do it again?  What do you think?


Without reading the other posts, if this is a recent occurrence that has only lasted a few days, then switching up so fast would be an over reaction, imo. Other meds can be added but your not even up to 100mgs yet. If it ain't broke, than don't fix it. So far, it has been working well. People have bad days with mental illnesses, and I'm pretty sure your pdoc. will want to increase the dose before adding a Lamictal or some 5HT1a partial agonist.
One month is to early for the SSRI to lose it's effectiveness, "poop out", or to cause frontal lobe apathy. It has been working well.


----------

